

Ask HN: Can I rename my HN account? - dindresto

Already searched for this, but didn't find anything.<p>I'm currently trying to get away from my pseudonym, so I'm renaming my account on as many sites as possible.
======
samwillis
Email PG, he may help. I have heard of him renaming accounts for people
before.

~~~
dindresto
Thanks, I'll give it a try.

